
Top AI researchers race to detect ‘deepfake’ videos: ‘We are outgunned’ - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/12/top-ai-researchers-race-detect-deepfake-videos-we-are-outgunned/
======
dmichelin
Eh, we've had photo fakes for years. We're far too trustful of media.

